# Adaptor for knitting machine



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Whilst moving house , somehow i cant find the adaptor ?
can someone tell me what do i look for?


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

what machine have you got?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi

What make/model is it for?

Val


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

sorry, under heat stress yesterday 41C ,I think my Brain was fried . Brother KM965


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your power cable, AC adaptor


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

hi kate , i was thinking i have not seen you on the forum /
hope you are well, yes its my ac adapter. I tried to keep everything from the knitting room together!!
But cant seem to find my adaptor, the machine came from uk so i would say it has to be there voltage ?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

How are you doing Maggie? Getting settled in? Hows the weather in Sydney?
I sure hope you find your adaptor.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't find anything (yet) for a KM965, but this is an image for a KH970 - it shouldn't be too dissimilar.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

There a picture of one on eBay, although the pins are different to the pins we use in the UK

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electroknit-Cord-Brother-Knitting-Machine-KH-900-965-965i-270-PPD-100-240V-/280948740815

I can't find anything about a KM965, only a KH965, - they're probably the same. Does it look familiar to you?

Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I've found a parts catalog with images for a Brother KH-965 at http://www.ebruegger.dyndns.org/Manual/KH965-SM.pdf

Val


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

hi, I use a KH965 machine, there is also a 965i I dont know the difference. would you like a copy of the disk to help you as its great for when you forget what to do, without a delay of maybe hours to get you over any confusion.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Maggie, the 970 adapter is totally different. The 965 and 965i adapters are I believe the same. The main difference between these two machines is the 965i has the port for DAK.
I have just got the adapter out that goes with my 965 and it says--- Brother AC adapter PPD100ENG---INPUT AC 240V~50/60Hz 20W----OUTPUT 7.5V 1.0A.
Hope this helps, I'm presuming that the PPD100ENG stands for England.

The picture of the one on Ebay, that Val has posted, is for the USA and this voltage wouldn't work for you. It might be an idea to look at that picture though, to see the adapter/machines connector pin.

I believe your voltage is 230 so the English one would be OK for you.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Hi Maggie, the 970 adapter is totally different. The 965 and 965i adapters are I believe the same. The main difference between these two machines is the 965i has the port for DAK.
> I have just got the adapter out that goes with my 965 and it says--- Brother AC adapter PPD100ENG---INPUT AC 240V~50/60Hz 20W----OUTPUT 7.5V 1.0A.
> Hope this helps, I'm presuming that the PPD100ENG stands for England.
> 
> ...


HI SUSIE THIS IS THE ADAPTOR I HAVE CANON
AC ADAPTOR AD-150
I THINK THIS IS WHAT IS CONFUSING ME ,THE AC ADAPTOR
WHICH I HAVE HERE, IM NOT SURE IF IT CAME WITH THE MACHINE ,SEEMS TO HAVE GONE MISSING WHILST MOVING HOUSE
IT SAYS INPUT 240V..50HZ ...25W
OUTPUT 9.5V......1.5A....15VA


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

greetings from cold snowy north-east england. hows your weather.

lovely time for knitting and getting our stash reduced.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

mrs.j said:


> greetings from cold snowy north-east england. hows your weather.
> 
> lovely time for knitting and getting our stash reduced.


you would not have wanted to be here it was 41C


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Maggie, the 970 adapter is totally different. The 965 and 965i adapters are I believe the same. The main difference between these two machines is the 965i has the port for DAK.
> ...


My husband says that the adapter that you have sounds has if it belongs to a Cannon printer. The voltage (9.5v) is too high and it could blow the board in the machine if you were to try using it. The voltage is the most important.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

cant stand too much heat, had bad legs for several weeks when last xmas time in nz about 10 years ago.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

mrs.j said:


> greetings from cold snowy north-east england. hows your weather.
> 
> lovely time for knitting and getting our stash reduced.


Mrs.J I believe you are from Hebburn. I have family in your area. Two aunts and cousins that are actually in Hebburn itself.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi...this is what my adapter looks like for my 965i...my sister's, which was less than a year older looked a bit different...with cords coming out of both sides.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

Where in Hebburn do they live? I lived in Queens Crescent for 42 years now in Civic Court bungalows behind Fernyhaugh Residential Home near the longship pub. for 12 years. what are their names who knows I may know them or they knew my sons Douglas and Kenneth Johnston now in NZ 
a small world.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Voltage-Converter-From-220-240/dp/B001ES8YY6 for around $25 you can get a voltage transformer (converter) that will change the current from the 120 to the 240 where you live now. You may need an adaptor to change the plug also. Very cheap.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The input voltage in the one that you have is correct for Australia, the output isn't correct for your knitting machine. Note that the output (7.5v) from my transformer in England is the same as the output in the one that Weegie has posted a picture of. Any bigger output could blow the board in your machine.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

the convertor I showed I have and use on my machines. It allows you to to put in 240 which is what you have there and bring it down to 120 or any other configuration. I've used them on sewing machines I bought from Australia, kntting machines and accesories that needed both for the current coming out to be raised or lowered.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

euvid said:


> the convertor I showed I have and use on my machines. It allows you to to put in 240 which is what you have there and bring it down to 120 or any other configuration. I've used them on sewing machines I bought from Australia, kntting machines and accesories that needed both for the current coming out to be raised or lowered.


Euvid does it alter the voltage from the wall/house electric socket to the transformer and then alter the voltage from the transformer to the knitting machine as well as.
I know that you can get a convertor to alter the input to the transformer but I didn't think/knew that you could get a convertor that altered the voltage output from the transformer to what ever it is supplying at the same time.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Susie, not sure I understand but, It has a cord and plug that you put into the wall socket. You can use an adapter on it if the plug is different than what your country uses.
On the back it has around 5 voltages listed. Tha is for the inpu- what is coming out of the wall and it has a fuse tyoe thing that you put into the voltage # that is coming into the converter. On the front side is the on off switch, and a place to plug in the plug from your machine. I put in my EC-1 to it as it has a plug for England. I have an adaptor that I put on the plug to allow it to go into the covertor.
Then you put it on what you want it to convert the current to.
It is a Philips In and Out converter. Years ago I paid $100 for each one for my Singer 222k machines. Now I pay $20 to someone I googled when looking for it.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry. It is Phildar, not Philips .. ST-1 (the converter)


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

euvid said:


> Sorry. It is Phildar, not Philips .. ST-1 (the converter)


I must admit I don't understand if what you have will do what is needed. I have had a look for one on the line and found a Goldsourse that sounds something like you are describing. 
I have asked my son who is an electrical engineer, and my husband who is an computer engineer, and they say what I was looking at wouldn't do the job. They have now blown my mind and I have an headache.
   
The thing is, the transformer Maggie has is OK for the voltage from socket to transformer (240v) but the voltage that the transformer will then feed to the machine (9.5v) is too high for the machine.
The best thing for Maggie to do is find the original transformer or get one with the same spec. She will also have to make sure that, if she gets a new one, it has the correct jack plug for the machine.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

If she finds the original transformer that worked on 120v, then she would need the converter to be plugged into the wall socket and change the incoming 240 to 120v going out into the correct transformer for her machine.

When I received my EC-1 and found it had the wrong plug as it was a 240v machine, I had to use the converter to step up the my 120V power in my house to 240v for the ec-1 to work. I was concerned that I was then hooking it up to the 
carriage which was 120v by way of the curly cord. I thought it would blow it out. I called Newtons, where I bought the EC-1 from and was told it would be fine. DOn't know why, but it was fine.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.220-electronics.com/voltage-converter/transformer-regulator/step-up-step-down-2.html

Type 2 Voltage Transformers - Step Up & Step Down

Use ANY Products in ANY Country!

 Step Up & Step Down Converter
 Converts 110v/120v to 220v/240v volts
 Converts 220v/240v to 110v/120v volts
 12 Available Sizes up to 5000 Watts!
 Works Anywhere in the world
 Use in USA or Overseas
 Heavy Duty for Continuous Use
 Better casing and design then type 1 model
 90 days labor 1 year parts warranty

Type 1 Converters  Type 2 Converters  Type 3 Converters  Type 4 Converters  Type 5 Converters this is what I am talking about


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Thanks i was afraid that i might have the wrong AC adaptor thanks to everyone for there replies


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

euvid said:


> http://www.220-electronics.com/voltage-converter/transformer-regulator/step-up-step-down-2.html
> 
> Type 2 Voltage Transformers - Step Up & Step Down
> 
> ...


When I come over to the USA, I use a converter to change your 110v that you use in your country, to 240v that my English appliances require to work.

If I were to bring my knitting machine that only uses 7.5v (via a transformer) all I would need is a transformer to convert your 110v down to 7.5v

It's not the voltage from the socket that is the problem. A transformer surprisingly transforms the voltage that goes into it to the voltage that the appliance needs. The machine only wants 7.5v the transformer that Maggie has is for something that needs 9.5v so using that she will be over feeding it.

I have found this on line that explains what I mean. Look at Transformers in the home.
I must admit that it doesn't list a Brother machine needing a transformer to take the house voltage down to 7.5v but then it does explain better than I can.
http://www.explainthatstuff.com/transformers.html


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi! I am wondering if you a ctually do need a converter. First of all look in the front of your machine's manual to see exactly what power appliances came with the machine. I have a Bro 940 and all I have is the basic power cord. Any machine which was made/set to operate on British power will work on Australian power - we have the same voltage system as the UK so any machine made for the UK should operate here. The only difference lies in the plug which plugs into the house power system so perhaps you had a simple plug adaptor to make the plug fit our sockets. I am in Perth, WA, and came originally from the UK. I operate my Brother 940 direct from the mains power without any voltage adaptor (although I did buy it here in OZ).
Hope this helps, Sheila


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

rainbirdoz said:


> Hi! I am wondering if you a ctually do need a converter. First of all look in the front of your machine's manual to see exactly what power appliances came with the machine. I have a Bro 940 and all I have is the basic power cord. Any machine which was made/set to operate on British power will work on Australian power - we have the same voltage system as the UK so any machine made for the UK should operate here. The only difference lies in the plug which plugs into the house power system so perhaps you had a simple plug adaptor to make the plug fit our sockets. I am in Perth, WA, and came originally from the UK. I operate my Brother 940 direct from the mains power without any voltage adaptor (although I did buy it here in OZ).
> Hope this helps, Sheila


You are correct Sheila she doesn't need an converter for the reasons that you have stated. If this model of machine used only a cable there wouldn't be a problem at all. But with the 965i the cable incorporates a transformer that should be 7.5v and the one that Maggie says she has is a 9.5v transformer for something other than a Brother 965i. I have/had Brother models that had just a cable (no transformer between wall socket and machine) and I know these would be perfectly OK in Australia.
It's just that this model has a transformer and that needs to be the correct voltage for the machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

mrs.j said:


> Where in Hebburn do they live? I lived in Queens Crescent for 42 years now in Civic Court bungalows behind Fernyhaugh Residential Home near the longship pub. for 12 years. what are their names who knows I may know them or they knew my sons Douglas and Kenneth Johnston now in NZ
> a small world.


I have sent you a private message, look at the top of the page and you can open it.
Sue.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> mrs.j said:
> 
> 
> > Where in Hebburn do they live? I lived in Queens Crescent for 42 years now in Civic Court bungalows behind Fernyhaugh Residential Home near the longship pub. for 12 years. what are their names who knows I may know them or they knew my sons Douglas and Kenneth Johnston now in NZ
> ...


SUSIE its not there but i did fnd my adaptor thanks to all the info you sent me. look at thanks to km knitters


----------

